# PRTS appoints Dr. Richard Muller as Scholar in Residence



## Polanus1561 (Aug 23, 2022)

*Press Release
For Immediate Release - Grand Rapids, Michigan* - - Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary announces the appointment of Dr. Richard A. Muller as Scholar-in-Residence. Dr. Joel R. Beeke, President of Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary commented, “I am pleased and honored to announce that Dr. Muller has accepted the appointment of Scholar-in-Residence. I trust that, by God’s grace, this appointment solidifies the position of Puritan Reformed for biblical, Reformed, experiential, and practical theological education.”

Dr. Muller's research and writing have been largely focused on the reassessment of the development of Protestant thought after the Reformation, with emphasis on the nature and character of Protestant orthodoxy and Reformed scholasticism in the seventeenth century. His expertise and knowledge will further broaden the offerings at the seminary and will complement our current faculty.

The newly established scholar-in-residence program enhances the engagement with our doctoral student community. The appointment of Dr. Muller will enhance the research endeavors at Puritan Reformed, as well as expand our publishing opportunities, and will be greatly valued at Puritan Reformed.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jake (Aug 23, 2022)

Great news; this should lead to an explosion of scholarship around Cornelis Hendrikus Elleboogius.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 23, 2022)

I hope he gives a lot of lectures and they record them all and make them free.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## greenbaggins (Aug 23, 2022)

Jake said:


> Great news; this should lead to an explosion of scholarship around Cornelis Hendrikus Elleboogius.


They'll have to elbow earlier scholarship out of the way.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Hamalas (Aug 23, 2022)

greenbaggins said:


> They'll have to elbow earlier scholarship out of the way.


Perfect opportunity to re-share this gem:

Reactions: Edifying 1 | Funny 8


----------



## itsreed (Aug 23, 2022)

Hamalas said:


> Perfect opportunity to re-share this gem:


If that girl's not yet married, I've got a few young men I'd gladly introduce her to.


----------



## Polanus1561 (Aug 23, 2022)

greenbaggins said:


> They'll have to elbow earlier scholarship out of the way.


Are you ever at PRTS? Would love to say hi to you


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 23, 2022)

Isn’t he nearly 80?


----------



## Polanus1561 (Aug 23, 2022)

SolaScriptura said:


> Isn’t he nearly 80?


74 I believe


----------



## bookslover (Aug 23, 2022)

John Yap said:


> 74 I believe



Yup. Born in 1948.

Maybe his attachment to the folks in Grand Rapids means that some of his books can get reprinted (hint, hint).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Aug 24, 2022)

John Yap said:


> 74 I believe


Well, that's five years younger than the current occupant of the White House.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greenbaggins (Aug 24, 2022)

John Yap said:


> Are you ever at PRTS? Would love to say hi to you


I am. I won't be up there until my comprehensive exams (hopefully some time between October and December now).


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 24, 2022)

greenbaggins said:


> I am. I won't be up there until my comprehensive exams (hopefully some time between October and December now).


Which program are you in?


----------



## greenbaggins (Aug 24, 2022)

SolaScriptura said:


> Which program are you in?


Ph.D. in Old Testament. I am researching "Son of Adam" in the Old Testament.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taylor (Aug 24, 2022)

greenbaggins said:


> I am researching "Son of Adam" in the Old Testament.


I thought he had three?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## greenbaggins (Aug 24, 2022)

Taylor said:


> I thought he had three?


Au contraire, mon ami! The text says he had other sons and daughters. We don't know how many sons he had. Of course, I actually mean the phrase "son of man." The thing is, I believe that the phrase should be translated "Son of Adam," very similar to the way Lewis uses it in Chronicles of Narnia.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## iainduguid (Aug 24, 2022)

greenbaggins said:


> Au contraire, mon ami! The text says he had other sons and daughters. We don't know how many sons he had. Of course, I actually mean the phrase "son of man." The thing is, I believe that *the phrase should be translated "Son of Adam,"* very similar to the way Lewis uses it in Chronicles of Narnia.


As the CSB does in a number of places, notably Ecclesiastes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 25, 2022)

greenbaggins said:


> Au contraire, mon ami! The text says he had other sons and daughters. We don't know how many sons he had. Of course, I actually mean the phrase "son of man." The thing is, I believe that the phrase should be translated "Son of Adam," very similar to the way Lewis uses it in Chronicles of Narnia.


In every case?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 25, 2022)

iainduguid said:


> As the CSB does in a number of places, notably Ecclesiastes.


Interesting! Can you tell me some specific passages? I ask because I just did a quick search for the phrase "son of Adam" in my Accordance version of CSB 2017... and it only came up with Luke 3:38.

Ok... never mind... I changed "son" to the non-gender specific plural "children" and "descendants" and it popped up in a handful of places.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 25, 2022)

*Moderating*

Please get back to the topic. Start another thread if you want to discuss the 'son of Adam'.


----------

